# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Clomid Facts and Questions Answered!

## CYCLEON

POSTED BY THE IRON GAME



Clomid: Frequently Asked Questions 

Something I put together that may help some of the new comers out there as well as some of the more experienced. 

Question: What is Clomid? 

Answer: Clomid is a synthetic estrogen and is generally prescribed by doctors to trigger ovulation in females. 

Question: Why Should Bodybuilders use Clomid? 

Answer: Almost all anabolic androgenic steroids will cause an inhibition of the bodies own testosterone production. When he comes off the steroids he has no natural test production and no more steroids. The body is left in a state of catabolism (catabolic hormones are high and anabolic hormones are low) and as a result much of the muscle tissue that was gained on the cycle is now going to be lost. Clomid stimulates the hypophysis to release more gonadotropin so that a faster and higher release of follicle stimulating hormone aud luteinizing hormone occurs. This results in an increase of the body's own testosterone production. 

Question: Does Clomid also work as an anti estrogen? 

Answer: Clomid is a synthetic estrogen, however it does also work as an anti-estrogen. How does it work? Because it is a weak synthetic estrogen, it will bind to the estrogen receptor (ER) and not cause any problems. At the same time the increase in estrogen from steroids are blocked from attaching to the ER. 

Question: How effective is Clomid as an anti-estrogen? 

Answer: It is very weak and should not be relied upon if you are going to be using steroids that aromatise at any rapid rate, or if you are pre disposed to gyno. Arimidex , Proviron and Nolvadex will all make better choices for this purpose. 

Question: Some say Clomid during a cycle is a waste, is this true? 

Answer: Lets first examine what happens when someone is using anabaolic androgenic steroids. When the level of androgens in the body get too high, the androgen receptor becomes more highly activated, and the hypothalamus stops sending a signal to the pituitary. In short the signal tells our body to stop producing testosterone. During a cycle the body has higher levels than normal of androgens and as long as this level is high enough clomid will not help to keep natural test production up. It will be almost all but completely shut off. The only purpose of clomid during a cycle is as an anti-estrogen. 

Question: When do I start Clomid? Some say 2 weeks others 3. 

Answer: When you start using your clomid all depends on what steroids you were using during your cycle. Different steroids have different half lifes and you should adjust your clomid intake accordingly. As we have seen above, if we take clomid when the androgen levels in our body is still high it will be a waste. We need to wait for androgen levels to fall before implementing our clomid therapy. However if we take it too late we could possibly lose gains. Look at the list below to determine when you should start clomid therapy. By selecting from the list all the steroids you used in your cycle and which ever one has the latest starting point then go with that. For example if I cycled dbol , sustanon and winstrol I would use sustanon as it remains active in the body for the longest period of time. 

Anadrol /Anapolan: 8 - 12 hours after last administration 
Deca : 3 weeks after last injection and clomid for 4 weeks 
Dianabol : 4  8 hours after last administration 
Equipoise : 17  21 days after last injection 
Fina: 3 days after last injection 
Primobolan depot: 10  14 days after last injection 
Sustanon: 3 weeks after last injection 
Testosterone Cypionate : 2 weeks after last injection 
Testosterone Enanthate : 2 weeks after last injection 
Testosterone Propionate : 3 days after last injection 
Testosterone Suspension : 4  8 hours after last administration 
Winstrol: 8  12 hours after last administration 

Question: What is the most effective way for Clomid therapy. 

Answer: Clomid has a long half life and as such there is no need to split up doses throughout the day. I read some where that it was 5 days (any feedback on this). Now if we used sustanon and we start using clomid 3 weeks after our last injection we anticipate that androgen levels are low enough to start sending the correct signals. If androgen levels are still a little high then the normal 50mgs/day of clomid for 1 week is not going to be effective. We need to start at a high enough amount that will work or help even if androgen levels are still a little high. 300mgs on day 1. I know I said dont split it up due to its long half life but try and split this up 2 tabs 3 times a day. After we have finished this first day we seek to use 100mgs for 10 days and then followed by 50mgs for 10 days. 

Question: Do I need to use Clomid for 3 weeks? 

Answer: Why dont you want too? It is very cheap, very effective and can mean the difference between maintaining gains and losing them. 

Question: How cheap is Clomid? 

Answer: Clomid normally comes in 50mg tablets but also comes in capsule form of 25mgs. A 50mg tablet can be anywhere between 25 cents and $2.50. (15 pence and 75 pence in England). 

Question: Do all steroids cause shut down of the hpta. 

Answer: Not all steroids do. Everyone is different and you must also take into account how long you have been using a certain steroid and at what dose in order to determine if you need clomid or not. However as the price is so cheap, why risk not using it. 

Peace
The Iron Game

----------


## Mike

Hey silly silly boy............thats a great post.....hell it was great when he first posted it......IN FACT......if you ever took the fucking time to hit the link in my signature as many fucking times as you must have seen it you would see that that post still survives and should be read by anyone thats willing to put the fucking time into hitting the link in my posts! Hahahahaaaaaahhahahahahahaha!

----------


## CYCLEON

> if you ever took the fucking time to hit the link in my signature as many fucking times as you must have seen it you would see that that post still survives and should be read by anyone thats willing to put the fucking time into hitting the link in my posts!


now why would I want to do that??  :Big Grin:  is there something there I should read  :EEK!:  

 :Big Grin:

----------


## The Iron Game

Cycleon 2 months ago you asked me to make it crispier  :Big Grin:  today was the day that I was gonna do it and then post it here  :EEK!:  but now I think ill pass  :Wink: 

You saved me some time, thanks

----------


## Billy Boy

Good post it sums it up well.........bump

Billy

----------


## Big Al

Fuck me why did I bother answering that last post it was here all along, however, I did put in some HCG stuff so it wasn't a total waste.

We should try and keep some of these at the top and re-post if people aren't using the links.

Hey maybe I should bring back Yoda's Stack and the My Diary I hate to things you guys are missing out on my creative writings, shit if you are no panic I do a post cycle journal.........How not to kill yourself when coming off. LOL

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHII IIIIIIIIHTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTtttttttt.

Just cos I felt like it

BA

----------


## Billy Boy

As much as I like you and respect you Big Al

PLEASE PLEASE DO NOT SUBJECT ME TO THE TORRID WORKS YOU CALL YOU,RE CREATIVE WRITINGS FOR I,AM ONLY A MERE MORTAL AND THEY WILL INDUCE A SLEEP THAT ONLY AN INMORTAL BEING COULD SURVIVE

IT IS TORTURE AND YOU ARE A WICKED , EVIL PERSON FOR EVEN SUGGESTING IT

No go ahead bro you know I,m only joking and I enjoy a good read makes me look busy :Wink:  

Let the writing begin!!

Billy

----------


## Big Al

Cheeky Fucker!

 :Big Grin:  

BA

----------


## Billy Boy

My pleasure bro!! :Smilie:  

Billy

----------


## CYCLEON

> Cycleon 2 months ago you asked me to make it crispier today was the day that I was gonna do it and then post it here but now I think ill pass


All kiding aside IG - you really should do a rework - This is a major, high quality post and Ive seen pieces of it on a few boards now. Every other newbie (and even some vets) asks questions on Clomid use. Get around to it, I know its hard but look at what else youve gained info wise since the origional and give it an edit, elaborate on some areas.

Please do cause your gonna see this one or pieces of it around for a looooonnnnnngggggg time i think - it really was/is a great post.

----------


## Mike

yeah I will bump that - thanks for putting the time into it IG

----------


## The Iron Game

> _Originally posted by CYCLEON_ 
> * 
> I know its hard but look at what else youve gained info wise since the origional and give it an edit, elaborate on some areas.
> *


what else I learnt? how to put up with ya bitchin  :Big Grin: 

seriously it is going to be long, I am going to be including the exact day clomid therapy should be started after x amount of steroid was used for x number of weeks.

----------


## ptbyjason

I can't believe you guys. I spend all this time creating a web page with all of the old important posts. I spend even more time makint it easy to find all of the old post in my sig, and not even the mods use it.

And Big Al, you know I have already put Yoda's Stack on my page and in my sig. Please don't do that to us; I don't want to see that thing bumped for the next year and a half.

----------


## CYCLEON

thats because we cant read, jason  :Big Grin:

----------


## dane26

thank god. this post has been way over due.

----------


## B182

Nice post, I agree with everything except this:

It is very weak and should not be relied upon if you are going to be using steroids that aromatise at any rapid rate, or if you are pre disposed to gyno. Arimidex , Proviron and Nolvadex will all make better choices for this purpose. 

I don't know how this belief came about and where it originated from. Maybe it's because clomid is cheap compared to nolvadex people thought this or something. Gram for gram, clomiphene citrate is a bit weaker than tamoxifen citrate. But tablet for tablet, they're about the same- 50g of clomiphene has about the same estrogen blocking power as 20mg nolvadex. Not only that, clomid will keep your loads thick and juicy during your cycle, and minimize testicle shrinkage...something nolva doesnt really help with. 

Here's a statement by Bill Roberts about this (in regard to comparing clomid tabs vs nolvadex tabs):

Tamoxifen is the slightly more potent of the two though the majority of that is simply due to different systems of reporting the amount of drug. A "20 mg" Nolvadex tablet actually contains 30.4 mg of tamoxifen citrate and contains 20 mg of tamoxifen. A "50 mg" Clomid tablet contains 50 mg of clomiphene citrate and only 34 mg of clomiphene. In any case, "which is the more potent, having more effect per milligram" is not an important issue in drug choice except where a compound being considered is so low in potency that an adequate dose cannot be given, or sometimes where the high potency makes it difficult to supply the precise, tiny dosage needed. You just take the appopriate dose of the drug to get the effect desired, no matter whether that is 1 mg or 100 mg, provided that the amount can be absorbed and is practical.

In terms of effect on gyno 20 mg Nolvadex is approximately equal to 50 mg Clomid. In terms of improving LH it is markedly inferior.

----------


## CYCLEON

> In terms of effect on gyno 20 mg Nolvadex is approximately equal to 50 mg Clomid. In terms of improving LH it is markedly inferior.


well, thats the point - clomid is only good for post cycle recovery of normal testicular function IMO - gyno is best handled during the cycle with arimdex.

----------


## B182

I wouldn't say" ONLY good for"...clomid is also an effective anti-estrogen, just as effective as tamoxifen citrate (in effective dosages) but having other benefits and being much cheaper-that's the point I'm trying to get across. And yes, I think arimidex is superior of the 3 compounds(for eliminating effects from estrogen in a cycle), that's not what I was debating, though.  :Big Grin:

----------


## The Iron Game

> _Originally posted by B182_ 
> *Nice post, I agree with everything except this:
> 
> I don't know how this belief came about and where it originated from. Maybe it's because clomid is cheap compared to nolvadex people thought this or something. Gram for gram, clomiphene citrate is a bit weaker than tamoxifen citrate. But tablet for tablet, they're about the same- 50g of clomiphene has about the same estrogen blocking power as 20mg nolvadex. Not only that, clomid will keep your loads thick and juicy during your cycle, and minimize testicle shrinkage...something nolva doesnt really help with. 
> 
> *


clomid will minimise testicle shrinkage during your cycle?

----------


## B182

Iron Game: My last two statements were something based on personal experience. It might be a placebo effect...but it definately makes a big difference for me vs no clomid during my cycles.

----------


## HARISH

.................................................

----------


## justalilguy

bump it up again, everyone should be reading this post

----------


## GenuinePL

Great Post

B
U
M
P

----------


## G Child

> _Originally posted by GenuinePL_ 
> *Great Post
> 
> B
> U
> M
> P*


What he said




> _Originally posted by justalilguy_ 
> *bump it up again, everyone should be reading this post*


And him too

----------


## Boston

> _Originally posted by CYCLEON_ 
> *POSTED BY THE IRON GAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If androgen levels are still a little high then the normal 50mgs/day of clomid for 1 week is not going to be effective. We need to start at a high enough amount that will work or help even if androgen levels are still a little high. 300mgs on day 1. I know I said dont split it up due to its long half life but try and split this up 2 tabs 3 times a day. After we have finished this first day we seek to use 100mgs for 10 days and then followed by 50mgs for 10 days. 
> 
> The Iron Game*


http://www.anabolicreview.com/vbulle...=&threadid=646

Very good stuff...

----------


## gonzo

great post for anyone not familiar with clomid.(awesome)

----------


## JDBU

Good post man lots of good information.

----------


## xplicit

Hey good post. I just learned about clomid from this site, and from what i read im glad i did as it seems very helpful. I jsut have a few questions:
1)I am going to take winny so how much clomid should i take a week and how long ? I read take it 8 hours after your last dose of winny is taken but how long do i take it after that and how many days a week and how much a day ?
2)Where do i get this from, can i get it in a pharmacy or my supplier ? I know this might sound dumb but i never heard of clomid before.
3) Are the tabs better or the same as injections ( if htere is injections) 
4)Are there any bad side to Clomid?

----------


## Buddha_Red

Extremely helpful thread

Bravo thanks for posting it up here

----------


## ironfist

up you go...

----------


## metzger66

Bump! Everyone read!!

metz

----------


## the next big thing

intresting

----------


## ink

this is all well and good but i hear so many different stories about clomid its hard to tell what is right and wot is not

----------


## D3m3nt3d

I have a question i have never really thought about...say u stop an injection week 10, u should run clomid 3 weeks after i know..BUTTTT..say someone wants to run winny real late in a cycle say like weeks 10-14..would you start clomid week 13 ( 3weeks after last injection) or wait till the end of winny and do it 8-12 hrs after that?

----------


## Brett3535

I am jammin 300mg of Deca pw and 300eq pw. will this cut me up or shoud I add something else guys. I have heard that the best cutting cycle of all time is a fina, test prop, and winny cycle. Is that true should I dump my deca and eq down the toilet or will I be satisfied.

----------


## web03

I'm by far not an expert about it, but i've read quite a bit about clomid and usually, as a rule of thumb, most people say take 100mg ed for 12 days obviously after the half life time has run out. What are you opinions about that?...web

----------


## hully

> _Originally posted by CYCLEON_ 
> *POSTED BY THE IRON GAME
> 
> If I'm not a total moron, then what I'm getting out of this is that 3 days after my last shot I will start taking 50mg's of clomid ed for 3 weeks?
> 
> Clomid: Frequently Asked Questions 
> 
> Something I put together that may help some of the new comers out there as well as some of the more experienced. 
> 
> ...

----------


## ICE CREAM MAN

> _Originally posted by CYCLEON_ 
> * 
> 
> now why would I want to do that??  is there something there I should read  
> 
> *


 Hey there folks, I have never used Test suspention. And if any people that have used it and know how to use it have any good advise when using it LET ME KNOW  :Afro:

----------


## combolic

Bump

----------


## speese

any legal alternatives to clomid that are somewhat effective?

----------


## **Middleweight**

Excellent post cycleon!!  :Big Grin:  bump

----------


## Slangin Roids

I'm not finding a clear dosage method for Clomid. I have 30 clomid pills, can someone tell me or give a link of a thread that talks about dosage for week 1, week 2 etc?

My search lead me here

----------


## oods

where do i get clomid... this was the most informative thread i ever read....

----------


## Mighty Max

I am a little concerned on how to take clomid when using different AS, for instance I'm currently on week 5 with a test and deca cycle, next week I will be starting my dbol tabs for 4 weeks, do I still wait for 3 weeks to run clomid therapy for the deca, or right away for the dbol when I am finished with it????

----------


## chris1tr69

bump great post

----------


## ItalianMuscle

Clomid is Good. always should have some it would save your muscle

----------


## glock13

Does anyone know if clomid,will show up on a standard piss test?

----------


## ItalianMuscle

Excellent Thread !!!! Great Help. Thanx

----------


## statistic

thanks man cleared some stuff up for me.

thanks

----------


## mapkos

Great post. IS there any OTC way to help with GYNO as well?

----------


## JoeS

Man I am seeing Tracers and I am very tired on my 14th day of clomid. What gives?

----------


## dynamike

Great to have a post like this...Now I know about clomid...right on!!

----------


## carlo

Hey Joe, are you dosing your clomid properly?
The traces are quite frequent when clomid is being used, is part of the side effects.

Carlito

----------


## Soldier of Misfortune

I saw several questons here. 

Are there any legal alternatives to clomid?
Yes, clomid. It is legal as a research chemical.

Where can I get it?
A research chemical company. Try Google.

Will clomid show up on a piss test?
If doctors arent looking for it, then they wont find it. Steroid tests are around $300. Since clomid is legal, they wouldnt make a big deal over it.

What are the dosages for clomid?
I dont know about for AAS but for M1T it is 300mg day one, 100mg days 2-11, 50mg days 12-21. It could be similar, or different. Research a bit, its probably on here some where. 

Hope these help.

----------


## remmy

Great description of clomid. I wish that there was a post like this for every steroid , anti-e, etc.

----------


## remmy

If clomid stimulates the body's own hormone production, would it be effective to take clomid by itself to bulk up, instead of part of your pct?

----------


## hatchblack

Bump on remmy's ?

----------


## smackdown

so clomid is a must after a roid cycle to save up on gained muscle and bring back nature T production... right?

what if i don't take clomid theraphy will my natural T production be back to normal again? if yes how long?? 

thanx...  :Smilie:

----------


## hatchblack

> so clomid is a must after a roid cycle to save up on gained muscle and bring back nature T production... right?
> 
> what if i don't take clomid theraphy will my natural T production be back to normal again? if yes how long?? 
> 
> thanx...


read Pheendo's PCT. 


http://67.18.108.244/showthread.php?t=94626

----------


## milen_v

Anadrol /Anapolan: 8 - 12 hours after last administration 
Deca : 3 weeks after last injection and clomid for 4 weeks 
Dianabol : 4  8 hours after last administration 
Equipoise : 17  21 days after last injection 
Fina: 3 days after last injection 
Primobolan depot: 10  14 days after last injection 
Sustanon : 3 weeks after last injection 
Testosterone Cypionate : 2 weeks after last injection 
Testosterone Enanthate : 2 weeks after last injection 
Testosterone Propionate : 3 days after last injection 
Testosterone Suspension : 4  8 hours after last administration 
Winstrol : 8  12 hours after last administration 

What is durations of LAURABOLIN -????

THANKS

----------


## brew035

I know this is old but BUMP!!!!

Mauuuuhhaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!

This is usefull to all beginers of any cycle!

----------


## Joey2ness

> **** me why did I bother answering that last post it was here all along, however, I did put in some HCG stuff so it wasn't a total waste.
> 
> We should try and keep some of these at the top and re-post if people aren't using the links.
> 
> Hey maybe I should bring back Yoda's Stack and the My Diary I hate to things you guys are missing out on my creative writings, **** if you are no panic I do a post cycle journal.........How not to kill yourself when coming off. LOL
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHII IIIIIIIIHTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTtttttttt.
> 
> Just cos I felt like it
> ...


big al im reading your stories and its very interesting because im also thinking of doing a sustanon and deca cycle with ''PCT'' ,
milk thistle 1000mg and Vitamin b12 200 mcg keep the acne away

----------


## Papi93

Could you take the 300mg before bed? Do you have to break up the doses throughout the day?

----------


## saluu

great post the monkey salutes you bro. Right now my posts are boring but pretty soon it is gonna be game on.

----------


## got juice man

Very informative

----------


## Titan1

first clomid does NOT stimulate LH directly but it blocks the estrogen and thus helps the body because estrogen has a negative inpact on hormoneproduction and another bad thing about clomid is in a study it showd that after just 10days of clomid use you get bad LH response while Nolva didnt have this negative effect on LH response and its a missconception that clomid and nolva are different and that it stimulates hormones just because its used for women that want to get pregnant infact 20mg of Nolva does thesame job as 150mg of Clomid so Nolva is the better choice

----------


## nath78

This threads awsome,i learnt all about pct from this thread and have reccomended it 2 loads of newbs,nice1 bro!

----------


## deja vu

thanks for the info.

----------


## jrun

I've been hearing alot of good things about clomid, great post.. Learning more and more every day on this site!

----------


## silverstang1

OK, so Im new to all of this.... Got my hands on ANAPOLON 50mg and I plan to start taking it soon.... Its clear I should start taking Clomid 8 hrs after my last dose of anapolon but is there any benefit at all of taking it while Im taking my anapolon and how much should I take and for how long? If I take it while taking anapolon how much should I take and for how long and if I take it after anapolon, then how much should I take and for how long?

Thanks!

----------


## ConArmas

Great write up. Thanks!

----------


## 1T2

I know this is old but wanted to add my 2 cents. I did a PCT Nolva/Clomi following Enan only cycle, 500MG a wk. Did the 14day recommendation and I couldn't have been anymore happy with my results. Testes dropped in just a few weeks but after 4 wks I could see a major difference in size and better performance if you know what I mean. I had low T before my cycle but now everything seems to be perfect. I haven't lost a thing really some size but muscle quality is still there. It's been two months already and I'm gearing up for my next cycle.

----------

